# Knights Chronicles



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Apr 19, 2017)

Come and check out my comic Knights chronicles, it is a sci fi fantasy mecha comic that takes place in the future, it is posted weekly on here FA ,its on DA i also have it on tapastic and for more I have it on webtoon ,I do it all myself ,by hand ,and  do tell me what you think about it, and yes I can take critiques on it


----------

